# What is the scariest situation you have ever been in?



## Stehay (Nov 3, 2016)

Got to be going to a park and seeing my enemy there , I frooze with fear.


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 3, 2016)

I delivered a baby.


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 3, 2016)

Being shot at by someone who would have been very happy to hit me.

Here's one  Lewis Lorton's answer to How does it feel to be targeted by a sniper? - Quora


----------



## Destin (Nov 3, 2016)

Getting off a plane in Bosnia under sniper fire. Oh wait, that was Hillary. Oh wait... Nevermind   

My personal scariest experience was being on the side of an icy highway after my ambulance broke down at work. I was setting out flares when a car lost control, slid sideways, and it's front bumper missed my knees by less then a foot. The car had to be travelling 65+ mph.


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 3, 2016)

Where do I start ... lol.


----------



## Advanced Photo (Nov 3, 2016)

Stehay said:


> Got to be going to a park and seeing my enemy there , I frooze with fear.


Why do you have enemies?

Anyways, I have never been really scared, I have had a fright for a split second at several times in my life, but it's just an instinctual thing and as soon as you give it some thought, the mind will take over and you regain control of your actions. I think if the situation is life or death and either is acceptable to you, there is nothing to fear. No one gets out of this alive as they say. As long as I know that when I go, my family will be taken care of, it's all good.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 3, 2016)

The_Traveler said:


> Being shot at by someone who would have been very happy to hit me



Bin Dere, Dun Dat. I was ready to return fire, but it did not come to that.


----------



## waday (Nov 3, 2016)

Opened up one of Stehay's threads. I frooze with fear every single time.


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 3, 2016)

480sparky said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Being shot at by someone who would have been very happy to hit me
> ...



First day home from Vietnam I was asleep in bed (jet lag) in my small town when the noon whistle went off. I jumped out of bed, hit my head on the sloping ceiling so hard that I pushed a big dimple in it. When my wife responded I was sitting on the edge of the bed, sort of dopy and covered with drywall dust. The upside was that I didn't wet my pants.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 3, 2016)

The_Traveler said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > The_Traveler said:
> ...



I was just minding my own business when some yahoo decided to actually shoot a gun in my direction.  I hear 4 shots, a pause, then 2 more that I head go over my head.  I drew my 9mm and told him if he takes one more shot, I _will_ return fire.


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 4, 2016)

This election.


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 4, 2016)

The pull out from Zaire.  We got word that the situation had gone from bad to worse and that we had armed hostiles inbound.   We had just enough time to grab everybody and get them into a couple of trucks and make a dash for the airport.  Longest car trip of my life.


----------



## LG1981 (Dec 10, 2016)

Being approached by two young men years ago with a knife on the way to my car one night. I conceal carry, so it didn't end the way they thought it would, but the adrenaline alone made my heart jump out of my body.


----------



## pendennis (Dec 10, 2016)

I didn't think so at the time, but in 1969, a major fire occurred at a chemical complex in Louisville, KY.  At the time, I was the photographer for a volunteer rescue squad.  I responded with them, got within a few hundred feet, and popped off a few frames of the tops blowing off the tanks.

Didn't realize until the next day, how close I came to being the news.  Strange how you're immortal at age 21!


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 11, 2016)

I was inn the way of a drive by shooting once. I didn't get hit, but there were bullets flying in my general direction. They hit their intended target apparently, or so the news said. I ran off, got in my car, and booked it.


----------

